# هل لمهندسين الميكا ترونك دور في صيانة واصلاح اعطالها



## marco_luggi (24 أكتوبر 2006)

والله السؤال محيرني
هل لمهندس الميكاترونك دور في اصلاح اعطال الاوناش الهيدرولك الحديثه مثل ماركه جروف وسيارات النقل الثقيل مثل المرسيدس و المان
وهل يجب دراسه كورسات معينه و هل لمهندس الميكا ترونك دور في اصلاح ماكينات السيارات او اي دور في اصلاحها واريد ان اعرف في اي مجال يعمل مهندس الميكا ترونك


----------

